# How to add Steering wheel controls on 2017 cruze L model



## orangemar99 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello, 

Recently purchased a 2017 cruze base model but it did not come equiped with audio controls on the steering wheel. Is there a kit I can install myself that is factory parts?

Dan Hurtado


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think it's possible. Even if you add a LT steering wheel, with the controls, it still needs to be programmed by the dealer


----------

